# All the Maltese moms and dads! Does my pup look like a Maltese?



## Olaf’s mum (Oct 17, 2020)

After losing my dad who loved dogs as much as I did, I later lost my sweet Japanese Spitz. My heart broke and a year later, I knew I was ready to get another puppy. I have always wanted a Maltese, but my bond gets too strong with any breed that is mine to care for. I recently graduated and am currently working and living in Canada so paying 1500+ for a puppy was OUT of my budget. But my friend who I saw has a beautiful Maltese dog, told me of one she is selling. She is in Africa, and the puppy was much cheaper (as the rest are back there) The last puppy. A boy. My heart was happy again. Fast forward, I got sweet Olaf and he is currently with my mum, loving life and chewing on shoes, while he waits for me to pick him up and bring him to Canada. He had fleas when he first came but now he’s a sweet snowflake rid of the pain. *So my question to all of you is, does he look like a pure or half breed? He has this “I am pure breed but maybe not” look to him.* I attached a photo 😍 He was scratching a lot when he came to us because of the fleas so his hair looks thin, and it is more tropical in Africa BUTTT I will love him regardless! There is no backing documentation from my friend, she is not a breeder.
View attachment 275035


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Sorry, didn't see the pix...but the important thing is that you love him. Everyone swears my Whisper is a Maltese, including 4 different vets. That said when I rescued him they said he was either Maltese or Maltese MIx. Since I knew that some Maltese have specific medical issues, I decided to do a DNA on him. I've attached a pix of him and this guy by DNA is a mix of chihuahua, peekingese, spaniel, terrier, and sporting breeds. 

Enjoy your pup!! 

Lainie


----------



## Olaf’s mum (Oct 17, 2020)

Gaaahh sooo cuteee😭😭😭😭😍😍😍😍 Thank you so much! I only have these 2 photos of him that are good quality. The first was a photo sent to me buy his mom’s owner and the second is current but was the only good quality one my mum could take and the 3rd one was how was told he will grow up to be. I would have returned him due to the condition he came in but I didn’t care if he grew up to be a german shepherd, I already loved him and knew he would be safer/healthier and happier with me.
Your DNA idea seems great! Do you remember the one you used? 
His ears are down, but his hair is straight but growing slower than other malteses(not a bad thing 😊) maybe because he is currently in East Africa (hot) and he just recovered from having too many fleas from his old home 

but your Whisper is SHOUTING cuteness!😍


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Perfect!


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

darling, just love him


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks Maltese enough! I am happy for you both...A cutie.


----------

